# execution



## jonballs (May 3, 2005)

i`ed put my pair of polyspilotta aeruginosa`s together as they bpth reached adulthood 3 weeks ago, was watching them all last night as they seemed interested in each other ( they had been together foe a week and had shown no interest before)

any way i fell asleep for a couple of hours and when i woke up i found the male wandering around the bottom of the tank minus his hear and fore arms , i`m gutted, my question is do you think that they mated or just had a fight

jon


----------



## PseudoDave (May 3, 2005)

I have a single male left out of an original three. Both of the others mated before they were then declared as being of no-use by the ladies. The last pair are going together next week and i'll get photos. The females do seem aggressive towards the males, but i've only experienced these pairs so i dont know if anyone else has noticed it. It's impossible to say really whether they mated, all you can do is hope for that.

Here is my last male waiting for the big day:







Best of luck, Dave


----------



## jonballs (May 3, 2005)

hope she has as my line of dead leaf will end soon as i have a male left but no female to mate him with ,


----------



## Joe (May 3, 2005)

I have female dead leafs but no males, is it ok if i can barrow some?

Joe


----------



## Ian (May 4, 2005)

can I also ask just what the poll is for, I can make sense of it???

Cheers,

ian


----------



## jonballs (May 4, 2005)

the poll is a light hearted look as to why the female ate the males head, was it during copulation and in the heat of the moment,or, was it a disagrement that ended badly ,or , was it just a BAD DAY to be a male .....


----------



## Ian (May 4, 2005)

horrizontal shuffle........


----------



## jonballs (May 4, 2005)

i`m in east anglia , we have funny talk down hear


----------

